# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [24/12/2019] UMTv2 / UMTPro UltiamteEMMC v0.1 First Release

## mohamed73

UMTv2 / UMTPro  UltiamteEMMC v0.1   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Supported Brands* 
- ASUS
- Acer
- Advan
- Alcatel
- Coolpad
- HTC
- Huawei
- Intex
- LG
- LYF
- Lenovo
- Motorola
- Nokia
- Oppo
- Realme
- Samsung
- Sharp
- Sky
- Smartfren
- Sony
- Vivo
- Xiaomi
- ZTE
- Qualcomm EMMC Device 
- other devices are also supported...   Supported Functions - Read Any Partition
- Write Any Partition
- Erase Any Partition
- Format Userdata
- Format Userdata in Safe Mode
- Reset Userlock on Vivo Phones without DataLoss
- Read Full Dump
- Write Full Dump
- Supports both 512 byte / 4 KB Sectors
- Supports Qualcomm Phones appearing as Qualcomm EMMC Device
- Supports SD Card Image Read
- Supports SD Card Image Write     *Pinouts Added:*
- Acer A100
- Acer Iconia One 8
- Advan S5H
- Advan S5i
- Advan S5J
- Alcatel OT-6030x Idol
- Alcatel OT-995
- Asus Fonepad 7 FE170CG
- Asus Fonepad 7 FE171CG
- Asus Fonepad 7 K00E ME372CG
- Asus ME176C
- Asus ME571K
- Asus Nexus 7
- Asus Z300CG
- Asus Zenfone 2 Z00D
- Asus Zenfone 2 Z00RD
- Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie ZB553KL
- Asus Zenfone 4 T00I
- Asus Zenfone 4S T00Q
- Asus Zenfone 5 A500CG
- Coolpad 3600I
- Coolpad 8297L-100
- Coolpad A110
- Coolpad E501
- Coolpad E503
- Coolpad E560
- Gionee P2S
- Honor 6X (BLN-L21)
- Honor DIG-L21 HN
- HTC 8X
- HTC D630N
- HTC Desire 300
- HTC Desire 500dug
- HTC Desire 510
- HTC Desire SV
- HTC Desire U PL11200
- HTC One M7 PN07100
- HTC One Max 803e
- HTC One S
- HTC U Play 
- Huawei g520-0000
- Huawei G730-U10
- Huawei H60-L02
- Huawei MT7-TL10
- Huawei P6-U06
- Huawei P6
- Huawei P7
- Huawei u9200 ascend P1
- Huawei Y300
- Huawei Y336-U02
- Intex Aqua Young
- Lenovo A2020a40
- Lenovo A3000
- Lenovo A316i
- Lenovo A369i
- Lenovo A380
- Lenovo A560
- Lenovo A6000
- Lenovo A850
- Lenovo S820
- Lenovo S90
- Lenovo S920
- Lenovo YT2-830L
- Lenovo Z90a40
- LGE 760 765
- LGE D170
- LGE D295
- LGE D320N
- LGE D380
- LGE D682
- LGE D820 Nexus 5
- LGE D850
- LGE D855 G3
- LGE E425
- LGE E450
- LGE F120L
- LGE F200L,S,K
- LGE F240K F240S
- LGE H818N
- LGE H818P
- LGE K430DSY(K10)
- LGE M700
- LGE P715
- LGE P725
- LGE P920-P925
- LGE P970
- LGE V400
- LGE VS930
- Meizu MX4 Pro
- Micromax A069
- Micromax D321
- Mito T89 v2
- Mito T89
- Motorola XT1562(Moto X Play)jpeg
- Motorola XT1635 (Moto Z Play)
- Motorola XT1640(Moto G4)jpeg
- Motorola XT1644(Moto G4 Plus)jpeg
- Motorola XT1672(Moto G5)jpeg
- Motorola XT1685(Moto G5 Plus)jpeg
- Nokia Lumia 1020
- Nokia Lumia 1320
- Nokia Lumia 520 RM-914
- Nokia Lumia 625
- Nokia Lumia 625_2
- Nokia Lumia 800
- Nokia N8
- Nokia X RM-980
- Nokia X2 RM-1013
- Nokia XL RM-1030
- Oppo 1201 16GB
- Oppo 1201 8GB
- Oppo 1201
- Oppo 8106
- OPPO A11W
- Oppo A33W
- Oppo A37
- Oppo A3S
- Oppo A5 2020 CPH1931
- Oppo A51W
- Oppo A5s
- Oppo A7
- Oppo A7x
- Oppo A83
- Oppo F1
- Oppo F11 Pro CPH1969
- Oppo F11 Pro
- Oppo F1S (A1601)
- Oppo F3 Plus
- Oppo F5
- Oppo F7
- Oppo K1
- Oppo N5111 (N1 Mini)
- Oppo R1001
- oppo r15
- Oppo R2001
- oppo R3001
- Oppo R8106 R5
- Oppo R811
- Oppo R8113
- Oppo R815
- Oppo R819
- Oppo R821
- Oppo R827
- Oppo R831
- Oppo R831K
- Oppo u707 (Find_Way_S)
- Polytron R1500
- Realme 2 A1K
- Realme 2 CPH1853 RMX1805 RMX1811
- Realme 2 Pro (2)
- Realme 2 Pro
- Realme 3 Pro MX1851
- Realme C1
- Samsung C3303
- Samsung GT-7562
- Samsung GT-B5330
- Samsung GT-I8190
- Samsung GT-i8200N
- Samsung GT-I8252
- Samsung GT-I8262
- Samsung GT-I8268
- Samsung GT-I8550
- Samsung GT-I8552
- Samsung GT-I8730
- Samsung GT-I900
- Samsung GT-I9000
- Samsung GT-I9003
- Samsung GT-i9060i
- Samsung GT-I9100
- Samsung GT-I9100G
- Samsung GT-I9103
- Samsung GT-I9152
- Samsung GT-i9190 i9192 i9195 SGH-1257M SHV-E379K
- Samsung GT-i9192
- Samsung GT-I9300
- Samsung GT-I9500
- Samsung GT-I9505
- Samsung GT-I9508
- Samsung GT-N5120
- Samsung GT-N7000
- Samsung GT-N7100
- Samsung GT-N7105
- Samsung GT-N8000
- Samsung GT-P1000
- Samsung GT-P3100
- Samsung GT-P5100
- Samsung GT-P5200
- Samsung GT-P5210
- Samsung GT-P6200
- Samsung GT-P7500
- Samsung GT-S6802
- Samsung GT-S6810
- Samsung GT-S7262
- Samsung GT-S7275R
- Samsung GT-S7500
- Samsung GT-S7710
- Samsung SC-03E
- Samsung SC-04F
- Samsung SCH-I759
- Samsung SCH-T989
- Samsung SGH-i897
- Samsung SHV-E120S
- Samsung SHV-E160L
- Samsung SHV-E160S
- Samsung SHV-E210S
- Samsung SHV-E250K
- Samsung SHV-E250L
- Samsung SHV-E300S
- Samsung SHV-E330
- Samsung SHV-E470S
- Samsung SHW-M100S
- Samsung SHW-M110S
- Samsung SHW-M250S
- Samsung SM-351H
- Samsung SM-A500F
- Samsung SM-A510FD
- Samsung SM-A520F
- Samsung SM-A700H
- Samsung SM-C115
- Samsung SM-C7000
- Samsung SM-C900Fjpeg
- Samsung SM-C900F
- Samsung SM-G130H
- Samsung SM-G310H
- Samsung SM-G313HZ
- Samsung SM-G316HU
- Samsung SM-G318HZ
- Samsung SM-G355H V1
- Samsung SM-G355H V2
- Samsung SM-G360P
- Samsung SM-G360T1
- Samsung SM-G380P
- Samsung SM-G5308W
- Samsung SM-G530FZ
- Samsung SM-G530H Rev 04B
- Samsung SM-G530H
- Samsung SM-G532G
- Samsung SM-G570Y
- Samsung SM-G610F
- Samsung SM-G613H
- Samsung SM-G7102
- Samsung SM-G900
- Samsung SM-G900H
- Samsung SM-G900I
- Samsung SM-J100G
- Samsung SM-J100H
- Samsung SM-J106B
- Samsung SM-J110G
- Samsung SM-J110H
- Samsung SM-J111F
- Samsung SM-J120G
- Samsung SM-J200G
- Samsung SM-J210F
- Samsung SM-J320A
- Samsung SM-J320G
- Samsung SM-J320H
- Samsung SM-J500FN
- Samsung SM-J510G
- Samsung SM-J700H
- Samsung SM-J701F
- Samsung SM-J710F
- Samsung SM-J710FN
- Samsung SM-N750
- Samsung SM-N7502
- Samsung SM-N7507
- Samsung SM-N900
- Samsung Sm-N9005
- Samsung SM-N900K
- Samsung SM-T110
- Samsung SM-T111
- Samsung SM-T211
- Samsung SM-T215
- Samsung SM-T231
- Samsung SM-T705
- Samsung SM-T805
- Samsung SM_G360P
- Sharp 305SH
- Sky A-888S
- Smartfren Andromax C
- Smartfren Andromax C2 AD688G
- Smartfren Andromax C2 New AD688G
- Smartfren Andromax C2S
- Smartfren Andromax C3 AD6B1H
- Smartfren Andromax C3S (NC36B1H)
- Smartfren Andromax EC C46B2H
- Smartfren Andromax ES C46B2G
- Smartfren Andromax G2
- Smartfren Andromax I
- Smartfren Andromax I2
- Smartfren Andromax Qi
- Smartfren Andromax R
- Smartfren Andromax T Innos AD682J
- Smartfren Andromax U I6C
- smartfren Andromax U2
- Smartfren Andromax U3 I7C
- Sony C1505
- Sony C1605
- Sony C1905 C2005
- Sony C2105
- Sony C2305
- Sony C5302
- Sony D2202
- Sony D2203
- Sony D2212
- Sony D2302
- Sony D2502
- Sony D5103
- Sony D5503
- Sony D5803
- Sony D5833
- Sony D6503
- Sony E2353
- Sony E5333
- Sony E5533
- Sony E5553 C5
- Sony M2 D2302
- Sony ST23i
- Tesla Atom 70-3G
- Vivo V15 Pro
- Vivo V15
- Vivo X1W
- Vivo Y15
- Vivo Y22
- Vivo Y28
- Vivo Y33
- Vivo Y53
- Vivo Y91 Y93 Y95
- Xiaomi Mi Max2
- Xiaomi Mi4
- Xiaomi Mi4i
- Xiaomi Redmi 1S
- Xiaomi Redmi 2
- Xiaomi Redmi 2A
- Xiaomi Redmi 2S
- Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro
- Xiaomi Redmi 3S
- Xiaomi Redmi 4 Pro
- Xiaomi Redmi 4a
- Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus
- Xiaomi Redmi 5a
- Xiaomi Redmi 6A
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( Kenzo)
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A
- YU AO5510
- Zopo C2
- ZTE Blade AF5
- ZTE Leo M1
- ZTE V811W
- ZTE V970  *This Activation is life time activation providing that your umt card is active with it s yearly activation.*  *- Is activation is one time payment? 
-- Yes
- Is this activation working without hardware? 
-- No, you will need have our hardware to work with it , or any compatible hardware as described.*  *Offical Website:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Buy Here with hardware* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy here without hardware* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

